
Mr. China Comes to America - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/12/mr-china-comes-to-america/309160/?single_page=true
======
jseliger
This quote: "Say you have an idea for—anything. (For me, the list would start
with silent leaf blowers, which I’d give to all my neighbors as gifts)"
reminds me of the recent discussion of "The Quiet Ones":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4802118>.

